# My Pope and Young 159



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

[attachment=1:1p32bl06]Dolls deer 1.jpg[/attachment:1p32bl06][attachment=0:1p32bl06]Dolls Deer 2.jpg[/attachment:1p32bl06]

Hubbys 2007 buck soon to follow....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The pictures in the natural settings do it much more justice, once again great buck. Good luck this year hope ya 1 up it. :wink:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

What a beauty. congrats!! Is that a public land buck? If so more props to you, There gettin harder and harder to find.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

oldfudd said:


> What a beauty. congrats!! Is that a public land buck? If so more props to you, There gettin harder and harder to find.


Yep, public land. He was in a group of 3. All good sized. A 3 point that was in the group was a monster. I was waitin for the 3 point, but he went into the trees. This one followed right behind. I hadn't even seen him at first. This was 2 years ago. Last year I found another group of 3 big ones same area. I let it fly at 35 yds but it went under his belly. I was pretty excited though, cause on this one I was alone and didnt have any help from hubby. So close and yet sooooo far. :x


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Bow Mama, Still waiting to see your husbands buck'" olmanfudd..


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

oldfudd said:


> Bow Mama, Still waiting to see your husbands buck'" olmanfudd..


Here we go...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Great bucks u folks have harvested. Looks like the one I was chasing for a week east of fishlake, I'll just have to try a bit harder this year. Thanks again for the great pictures>


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

FAntastic!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

SilverSmitty said:


> Bow Mama, great photos!! :mrgreen: Definately a happy hunting couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! We try to make it all about fun.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great shots of some great animals!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, those are beauties... :shock:


----------

